# Mitered Diamond Jacket



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Finished this last night. It took me all afternoon to sew in the ends but I'm pretty happy with it.

It is a Melody Johnson design and the free pattern is available here http://mixitupmel.blogspot.co.nz/2015/02/mitered-diamond-jacket-pattern.html

I used Ice Yarns Rainbow and a NZ pure wool 8 ply - Loyal brand. I changed the pattern a little by adding extra half squares at the sides on the lower edge, and an icord edging. Still need to get buttons.


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautifully knit!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

a really beautiful jacket


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

It's awesome!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

You did a great job!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Stunning - love your colour choices!


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

What a gorgeous jacket ! 

The I-cord edge and extra triangles were a great idea... adds continuity and a nice finished hem. I have added this pattern to my queue.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

This is very cool❗


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning! Great colors.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I love it, and thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Stunning - love your colour choices!


I agree with Hilary4. It's certainly stunning.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a beauty you have created!!!


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous jacket! I like your Icord edging. The colors are beautiful. Well done, enjoy wearing this jacket.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

Butterfly1943 said:


> I agree with Hilary4. It's certainly stunning.


agree with Hilary also


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Amazing job! I just love it. :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's so pretty


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's lovely


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

You created a real beauty


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

What a beautiful job you have done on this, just beautiful


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

I have to ask are you happy with how it fits and did you do anything to change shape that was different from the pattern. I think the fit is so vital to overall appearance. it is on my would like to do list but a bit wary of it.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Margaretishbel said:


> I have to ask are you happy with how it fits and did you do anything to change shape that was different from the pattern. I think the fit is so vital to overall appearance. it is on my would like to do list but a bit wary of it.


I am very happy with how it fits. I did pick up a few more stitches for the sleeves, about 10 extra I think, because I thought it was fitting a bit tightly around the top of the arms. However, my arms are quite solid, so if one had normal sized arms the extra stitches probably wouldn't be necessary.

It actually turned out better than I expected and I have already had several nice compliments.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## Rosehall (Aug 14, 2015)

Stunning


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

kiwirose said:


> Finished this last night. It took me all afternoon to sew in the ends but I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> It is a Melody Johnson design and the free pattern is available here http://mixitupmel.blogspot.co.nz/2015/02/mitered-diamond-jacket-pattern.html
> 
> I used Ice Yarns Rainbow and a NZ pure wool 8 ply - Loyal brand. I changed the pattern a little by adding extra half squares at the sides on the lower edge, and an icord edging. Still need to get buttons.


That is FANTASTIC - just the sort of thing to go straight to the top of my list and hope it would turn out half as beautiful.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow! That is very beautiful.


----------



## DarleneAP (Jan 26, 2017)

You did a beautiful job. You should be proud.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

That's amazing. Looks so professional.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautifully knit. I like the addition of the half squares and the I cord edge.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Stunning -- and I LOVE your choice of yarn for this. Was it difficult to knit and assemble? Looks quite complicated.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks great. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Fabulous jacket. Very well done to you!


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Great work


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

How nice - good job!!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Magnificent


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

All I can say is WOW! The jacket is a show-stopper!


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Gorgeous jacket.


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

I love it! :sm24:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful????


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Exquisite!


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

That is one gorgeous jacket. I have saved the pic to show the ladies in my craft group. Well done you. ????


----------



## Caesarteaser (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful job. Love those colors. Well done.


----------



## Sarmite (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW.....STUNNING !Thank YOU for showing your talent and also for pattern !


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Very pretty. Nice colors. I love the look of mitered square tops.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Perfect as is! Please, no buttons. Doesn't need buttons! Buttons would spoil the sleekness of it! Oh! Did I mention..no buttons?!! Please!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic! Great work to make a beautiful jacket.


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Penny263 (Oct 9, 2015)

What a beauty. Firmly gone on the list as a brilliant stashbuster too - but only if I have EXACTLY the same colours as you have already. It's fabulous!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

I love it!! Very very nicely done.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

That is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous wow


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Beyond any expectations. Your work is breathtakingly beautiful. Wear it in good health.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Wow-gorgeous!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Marvelous!


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Lovely job. Thank you for the pattern link.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Really like this, looks like allot of work, thanks for link.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

kiwirose said:


> Finished this last night. It took me all afternoon to sew in the ends but I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> It is a Melody Johnson design and the free pattern is available here http://mixitupmel.blogspot.co.nz/2015/02/mitered-diamond-jacket-pattern.html
> 
> I used Ice Yarns Rainbow and a NZ pure wool 8 ply - Loyal brand. I changed the pattern a little by adding extra half squares at the sides on the lower edge, and an icord edging. Still need to get buttons.


Wow! that is a beauty.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome! You did a great job on the knitting! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Very impressive.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Exquisite


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks amazing, great job!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh that is totally beautiful! Bet you get lots of nice comments when you wear it.


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

A masterpiece! And with your winter coming up you will enjoy wearing it for warmth and beauty both. The colors make me happy.

Do you have county fairs where people compete with their handcrafted items? This would win a blue ribbon for sure! (Or the NZ equivalent of a county fair and a blue ribbon!)


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

What a lovely project. I have learned to do mitered squares, but would like to try this project.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

So beautiful!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a beautiful jacket! Well done!

Hazel


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> a really beautiful jacket


????????


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorgeous jacket!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Stunning....no buttons...they would distract from your beautiful coat. It's great!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Gorgeous! Beautiful colors????????????


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

W O W !!!!!!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Gorgeous! It's a work of art.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow! It's stunning and beautiful! Awesome job!!!


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

It's beautiful! Did you sew the i-cord on?


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Beautiful work


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Beautiful knitting and lovely garment.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, that is very impressive. Love your colors also.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow ! That is beautiful !


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Stunning, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Awesome jacket!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

it is gorgeous


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

OMG that's beautiful your work is fabulous it looks as if it came from a expensive shop the colours are fabulous


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Astounding. I want it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous.. Well done. :sm24:


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Breathtaking


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Well done! I really like this.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Beautiful, beautiful!!


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

That's a beautiful jacket. It looks warm, too. Enjoy!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Gorgeous and your changes make it even better.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

You did a truly amazing job. I love your colors, and the tweaks you made, adding the i-cord trim, etc.

Honestly, if I had just seen the pictures from the page you found the pattern on, it wouldn't have interested me at all, but your is so beautifully done, and has such a nice drape to it, I've bookmarked the pattern and also this topic so I can remember the changes you made.

Excellent, inspiring work!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a beauty! It looks nice and warm.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

WOW


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

THIS is truly a work of art! Congratulations!


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

kiwirose said:


> Finished this last night. It took me all afternoon to sew in the ends but I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> It is a Melody Johnson design and the free pattern is available here http://mixitupmel.blogspot.co.nz/2015/02/mitered-diamond-jacket-pattern.html
> 
> I used Ice Yarns Rainbow and a NZ pure wool 8 ply - Loyal brand. I changed the pattern a little by adding extra half squares at the sides on the lower edge, and an icord edging. Still need to get buttons.


Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations. :sm24:


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! That pattern will now be on my to do list!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful execution of this design! A classic for all time. :sm24:


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

gramknits said:


> Absolutely fabulous!!


 :sm24:


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful. I bet it is very flattering on. Nicely done.

SEA


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, the colours work fabulous together.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

You should be happy with it! I would be cross eyed if I knit that. It is lovely!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Really beautiful jacket and nicely done.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

anteateralice said:


> A masterpiece! And with your winter coming up you will enjoy wearing it for warmth and beauty both. The colors make me happy.
> 
> Do you have county fairs where people compete with their handcrafted items? This would win a blue ribbon for sure! (Or the NZ equivalent of a county fair and a blue ribbon!)


Thank you. Yes, we do have Agricultural and Pastoral Shows which I think are similar to your County Fairs but I have never entered anything at one of them. They actually have one right here at the Showgrounds where we are parked in our motorhome but it will be at the end of November and we will have moved on by then. I remember my mum winning many prizes at her local A&P Show over the years, with her beautiful hand embroidery.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Just Beautiful workmanship!!!


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

rabuckler said:


> It's beautiful! Did you sew the i-cord on?


Thank you. No, I knitted it on - it's applied cord.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

gitte416 said:


> Stunning -- and I LOVE your choice of yarn for this. Was it difficult to knit and assemble? Looks quite complicated.


Thank you so much. Actually it wasn't difficult to knit and assemble. As long as one is comfortable with picking up stitches when beginning each new square, because they join to the adjacent squares as you knit, it is really very straightforward. The only sewing up is the side and sleeve seams. One could knit the sleeves in the round but I thought it was easier to knit them flat rather than deal with the jog in the round where the ends of the stripes meet.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

tortie said:


> That is one gorgeous jacket. I have saved the pic to show the ladies in my craft group. Well done you. ????


Thank you. What a lovely thing to do. You are very kind.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Perfect as is! Please, no buttons. Doesn't need buttons! Buttons would spoil the sleekness of it! Oh! Did I mention..no buttons?!! Please!


Lol! I intend to put only two inconspicuous ones at the top of the fronts so it won't flap open.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Many, many thanks to all of you for your lovely comments. They are truly overwhelming.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

I do like your use of color. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Fabulous.


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

Beautiful work and beautiful colors


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

That is fantastic!!!! Love you colors bad the style....


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful color choices and knitting. Hope you enjoy wearing it


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

WOW! Great design.


----------



## nanny carole (Nov 29, 2016)

That is amazing!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Diamonds in the Sky.... What a stunning jacket and I think your I-cord edging was a brilliant addition. That pattern has been bookmarked and may even have appropriate yarn in stash.... (but then, shopping is always a fun option). Thanks so much for sharing. I haven't studied the pattern enough yet to see where the extra half squares were added but am sure it will become evident once I get to knitting. Thanks for sharing. The diamond graphic makes such an interesting garment and your colors really work. Kudos!!!!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Stunning! :sm11:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

You did a beautiful job of knitting your jacket. Great. Aloha... Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

kiwirose said:


> Lol! I intend to put only two inconspicuous ones at the top of the fronts so it won't flap open.


How about 2 or 3 frog fasteners? Black, of course. Aloha... Bev


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful jacket an swell done????????????


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's amazing. Beautiful work.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

That is beautiful! Did it take a very long time?


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

blawler said:


> How about 2 or 3 frog fasteners? Black, of course. Aloha... Bev


Yes, Bev, thanks. I've been thinking along similar lines.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> That is beautiful! Did it take a very long time?


Thank you. No, not so long. I don't remember exactly but probably about two to three weeks, mostly knitting in the evenings while watching/listening to TV.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwirose said:


> Yes, Bev, thanks. I've been thinking along similar lines.


Your I-cord looks so good, I've made a note to do that and I will make loops in it for the button closures.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Well you did a wonderful job! Wear it a lot, proudly, and bask in the compliments!!



kiwirose said:


> Thank you. No, not so long. I don't remember exactly but probably about two to three weeks, mostly knitting in the evenings while watching/listening to TV.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Absolutely stunning, thank you for the beautiful pattern ????????


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Your I-cord looks so good, I've made a note to do that and I will make loops in it for the button closures.


Thank you Dreamweaver. I did make two loops in the icord for button closures, well not real loops, more like buttonholes. In hindsight larger loops might have been better. I did have a bit of a problem because the right side changes where the collar begins and I couldn't work out how to reverse the icord so didn't put it around the edges of the collar.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the colors.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful color choices and knitting. Hope you enjoy wearing it


----------



## Lady229 (Jun 1, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous and the color scheme really works. Now you've given another project to add to my to do list????


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

I love it so much I keep on going back to have another look...


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Stunning, and such lovely colours too :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Again, thank you so much for your kind remarks.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It is gorgeous! I'd be ecstatic if I just finished that!!!


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you. ????


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

great job & thanks for the link


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Gorgeous work. Well done!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow amazing work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow amazing work


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

This is very lovely .


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I absolutely love your cardigan. I've looked at some of your other patterns and I love several
You are so talented


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> I absolutely love your cardigan. I've looked at some of your other patterns and I love several
> You are so talented


Thank you so much. ????


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice! The Icord edge gives a nice finish


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love this jacket, will look marvelous with jeans or a dress. I'm still on my 'mitered magic' sweater' - it's taking me forever!!! Might tackle this jacket if I ever get my needles off the sweater. Good job!


----------



## Knitkin (Aug 8, 2013)

That is stunning!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Came back to this--no longer stunned just wanting to making it my next big project!! Anyone for a knit along??

I noticed on Ravelry that Melody Johnson has another version that is equally attractive: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamond-panel-jacket


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ask4j said:


> Came back to this--no longer stunned just wanting to making it my next big project!! Anyone for a knit along?
> 
> i could be talked into it
> 
> :sm01:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Came back to this--no longer stunned just wanting to making it my next big project!! Anyone for a knit along??
> 
> I noticed on Ravelry that Melody Johnson has another version that is equally attractive: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamond-panel-jacket


UPDATE!!!

I did it--I ordered the Ice Madona yarn on ebay, it's on the way, however, I'm having a problem figuring out how much of the main color, dark grey, that I should get in meters or yards, I'll figure it out--will pm you!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Simone54 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Came back to this--no longer stunned just wanting to making it my next big project!! Anyone for a knit along?
> ...


----------



## lsorum (Nov 18, 2015)

absolutely beautiful, stunning and gorgeous!!!!!!!! wow oh wow.............


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

